

Eclipse helios is released - fs111
http://www.eclipse.org/#helios

======
jojopotato
There is a 10 minute talk of the changes in the JDT:

[https://admin.adobe.acrobat.com/_a300965365/p57522647/?launc...](https://admin.adobe.acrobat.com/_a300965365/p57522647/?launcher=false&fcsContent=true&pbMode=normal)

Nothing earth shattering for what I do, but interesting.

------
TrevorBurnham
Dupe: Discussion is at

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1455280>

